# s13 to s14 conversion



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

hey,
has anyone on here do the kouki s14 conversion on their s13? cuz my friend was asking me about it..and personally i think that would look pretty sweet..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nope.. go for it! If you think you'd like it then have at it. But don't look for too much support on it, not to mention info for it. Do some research and get back to us... pave the way for others that might want to do it.


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks opium, i'll do more research on this conversion and tell u guys about it, and i like that look more than my s15 which everyone has nowadays. wanna try something that not too many have done.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, although your reply doesn't reflect this, I hope you didn't take my reply in the wrong way. Alot of people on here like to flame first and give suggestions later. But my response wasn't geared toward that. But flaming has been the mood around lately, especially against the n00bies.

I myself will be paving the way for alot of people in the future that want to convert their 240's to right hand drive. So I'm in the same boat so to speak if you're really going to do this. Lots of people might tell you that its a bad idea. But most of these type of responses are not justified. So just ignore personal opinions and go for it if you like it. good luck :cheers:


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

search and ye shall find.....

this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38963 

not really much info but there are pics, posted by me in the 3rd or 4th post.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it looks interesting.. but i would rather do a s15 front end


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> it looks interesting.. but i would rather do a s15 front end


i would rather do a S13 front on a S15....err... wtf?


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

whoa..an s13 front on an s15..i have no idea why u would do that..but i think it still looks pretty smooth..almost looks like a ferrari...kinda


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sultan said:


> i would rather do a S13 front on a S15....err... wtf?



He must have been going really fast to lose that other windshield wiper! :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

personally i dont like the S14 front end on the S13. i dont even really like the S15 front end conversion either. the Silvia conversion is the only one i'd do and only if i had a coupe. i'll stick with my sleepy eyes  

just my opinions tho.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> He must have been going really fast to lose that other windshield wiper! :loser:




Lose the other windshield wiper....Now that's funny! :cheers:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

That car looks sweet but its probably got over 100G invested in it too...i wish i had money out the buzzums


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

I really like the S14 kouki front on the s13, about as much as I like the s13 conversion.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I like the Silvia Front end conversions IF they are done right like the Twins








Thats a nice car to me it would look better with the headlights in there


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

You can get the S13 to S15 conversion off of ebay right now for $700 and the headlights for another $600. Looks good, but I am still working on the performance side of the house before I am ready to dump that kind of dough into making it pretty. I want it to BE fast before I make it LOOK fast.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...61&category=317&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3710&item=2460183885&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

howling_S13 said:


> I want it to BE fast before I make it LOOK fast.


i agree with you there :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> I like the Silvia Front end conversions IF they are done right like the Twins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whos that lady in the corner. she loks pretty funny. why dont you do a civic front end conersion? :loser: I, personally would spend on performance than looks, but thats me. Or what about an s13 conversion, thats free!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think thats a guy... lol


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I thought it was an animal....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i think thats a guy... lol


i couldnt tell, maybe thats why i cant get a girlfriend.


----------

